# N.C. Deptuy Dies of Injuries Sustained in Accident With DUI



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

N.C. Deptuy Dies of Injuries Sustained in Accident With DUI Driver

Officer Down: George Clemens - [Wilmington, North Carolina]

New Hanover County, N.C. Deputy Sheriff George Clemens, a 26-year veteran law enforcement officer died on Jan. 18 of injuries sustained from a collision with a drunk driver in Wilmington, N.C.
The drunk driver is 22-year-old Nash Hale. Hale had a blood alcohol level of .17, over twice the legal limit in North Carolina.

The accident occured Jan. 1 during the early morning hours. Hale ran a flashing red light on Shipyard Blvd. and Independence Blvd.

Besides a charge of Driving While Impaired, Hales now could possibly face charges of involuntary manslaughter or Second Degree Murder, according to New Hanover County Sheriff Sid Causey.

Deputy Clemens leaves a wife, two sons and a daughter.


----------

